# وإن كل لما جميع



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم..
قوله تعالى في سورة يس:
[وَإِنْ كُلٌّ لَمَّا جَمِيعٌ لَدَيْنا مُحْضَرُونَ] (۳۲)
كيف نفهم معاني هذه الألفاظ في خصوص تكوينها للمعنى الكلي للآية؟


----------



## WadiH

لفظة "لمّا" في هذه الآية أشكلت على المفسرين من قديم الزمان.  انظر هنا.


----------

